# Seiko Lordmatic



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Yet another project completed







.

This was an Eb*y purchase that worked well but had a damaged white dial. Foggy kindly sent me an immaculate Lord matic dial in this light blue (violet in some lights). Fitting was straoghtforward but getting the movement out was a challenge because it comes out through the front. The new dial is a gnats tadger smaller than the old one so there is a slight gap but it isn't noticeable in reality. I've fitted an old mesh bracelet from another vintage Seiko which looks excellent







The only fly in the ointment is the stem which is slightly bent so the crown doesn't flush in against the case









Anyway these are the results which I think look great - looks like I've got a new watch to try and find time to wear - I'm sure I'll manage









The watch is an automatic which can be manually wound as well, the quick set day/date works perfectly - I'll be wearing it today for Sunday lunch.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's a closer shot. Taken with a x4 macro lens and maximum zoom - so I think that this is probably about as close as I can get with my current set up.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Well done Paul







.

Another one saved. It's rather attractive







.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I knew you would do it Paul, well done, looks







I love blue dials.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Looks great Paul


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Cool blue Paul


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Looks much better now.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Perhaps you cas answer this Paul beings you are experienced.

On these front off jobbies, how do you get the crystal off if you cant push from behind?

Once the crystal if off how do you get the stem / crown off to get the movement out.

I have enough problems with the ones where the back comes off.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi PG

On this watch there are instructions engraved on the back of the watch as to how to remove the stem and crown.

These instructions are: "Open thru glass, push set lever, pull stem".

To be honest I didn't know what the set lever looked like but once I'd removed the crystal I could see it - it's near the stem and sticks out!! As on other watches the crown is pulled out to the time setting position before removal - this also stops the movement (as this watch hacks) which is nice.

The crystal on this watch is glued into a metal ring, this metal ring then sits in a shaped gasket which then fits tightly in the case; the outer bezel then fits over all the above and snaps into positon to hold it in place, as it does so I presume the gasket is compressed slightly so creating an even tighter seal. Once the outer bezel was removed it was easy to remove the crystal on this watch - the gasket was in good condition so I reused it. Foggy sent the new dial in a different Lordmatic case complete with the crystal installed and this crystal was a sod to remove









One other thing this watch has a locking ring fitted that stops the movement rattling about inside the case - not sure how this works but it does. It's a semi-circular ring (Is there such a thing? It's the only way I can think of to describe it) that's set into a groove inside the case and you slide it round so the movement doesn't move. Of course once I'd put the watch back together I realised I hadn't locked the movement so I had to dismantle the whole thing all over again
















Thanks for the positive comments - I've been wearing the watch all day and it's kept excellent time


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> Yet another project completed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hi,

I wish I was clever like you guys, who can pull watches apart and put them back together again, sometimes with different parts. You have my respect working with such small things like a watch movement.







If I ever tried I'd loose the bits and chuck it out the window!!

By the way nice conversion









MIKE..


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Thanks for that Paul, very informative


----------

